#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-02-27
<sbc> Godaften
<laoshi> godaften
<SLayeRDK> aften
<sbc> Vi har et møde i aften, dagsorden / info kan findes her: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/352/detail/
<sbc> Der er fem punkter på dagsordenen:
<sbc> Formalia
<sbc> Open Source Days
<sbc> Datoer for generalforsamling
<sbc> Aktiviteter ved release af Precise Pangolin
<sbc> Eventuelt
<sbc> Så lad os gå i gang med formalia, og starte med en navnerunde...
<sbc> Hej alle, jeg er Søren fra København.
<laoshi> flemming christensen, vejle, forumred.
<sbc> Det var ikke meget liv... :)
<SLayeRDK> Kim R. Hansen København V
<sbc> Lad os få overstået de forskellige punkter hurtigt så :)
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen og vel egentlig admin
<sbc> Vi skal have valgt en ordstyrer - jeg melder mig gerne.
<pixiarvai> christian arvai, redaktør
<sbc> Nogen protester?
<sbc> ahh, så begynder folk alligevel at røre på sig :)
<sbc> Vi skal have valgt en referent.
<sbc> (Hvis ingen brænder for det skal jeg nok også tage den)
<laoshi> +1
<sbc> ok.
<sbc> Så har vi et referat fra sidste møde. Det kan findes her:
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/01/09/referat-af-irc-mode-mandag-9-januar-2012
<sbc> Nogen indvendinger til referatet, eller kan det godkendes+
<sbc> ?
<pixiarvai> +1
<nicky441> +1
<SLayeRDK> +1
<laoshi> +1 (har selv skrevet det)
<sbc> godt
<sbc> Så når vi til næste punkt:
<sbc> Open Source Days
<sbc> Jeg har ikke hørt fra nogen med konkrete planer. Så medmindre nogen af de tilstedeværende råber op, så lader det til at vi ikke deltager i år?
<sbc> Det er der jo ikke noget galt i.
<sbc> Er der nogen som er uenige, eller har kommentarer?
<sbc> Nej...
<sbc> Så går vi videre til næste punkt:
<SLayeRDK> nej
<SLayeRDK> k
<sbc> Datoer for generalforsamling
<laoshi> kjoller deltog
<laoshi> og lovede at komme med mere
<sbc> laoshi: Deltog i hvad?
<laoshi> planlægningsmøde til OS days
<laoshi> <kjoller> Har deltaget som repræsentant for Ubuntu Danmark i mødet om ‘fælles-kalender-noget’ for open source miljøet i Danmark.  Han kommer med referat efterhånden som der foreligger noget mere konkret.
<laoshi> eller det var måske noget andet?
<sbc> laoshi: Tror det var planlægning til organisering af OS i dk, ikke Open Source days.
<laoshi> ok
<sbc> Lidt noget andet (men stort person-sammenfald).
<sbc> og de ville vist have noget klart til Open Source Days.
<sbc> Andet til det punkt?
<sbc> Ellers går vi videre til Datoer for generalforsamling
<sbc> Vi har nogle mulige datoer:
<sbc> Lødag d. 7. april kl. 14 Søndag d. 15. april kl. 12 Lørdag d. 21 april kl. 16 Søndag d. 13 maj kl. 12 Lørdag d. 19 maj kl. 12
<sbc> Uha, det så skidt ud.
<sbc> Lødag d. 7. april kl. 14
<sbc> Søndag d. 15. april kl. 12
<sbc> Lørdag d. 21 april kl. 16
<sbc> Søndag d. 13 maj kl. 12
<sbc> Lørdag d. 19 maj kl. 12
<sbc> 5 muligheder. Nogen der vil foreslå andre datoer / tidspunkter, eller tale for/imod nogen af disse?
 * pixiarvai tjekker sin kalender nu
<laoshi> - 7.4 og 21.4
<pixiarvai> ok med alle dage for mit vedkommende
<sbc> Skal vi tage afstemning? (alle dage er ok med mig...)
<laoshi> søndage helst senere end 12
<sbc> laoshi: Så du har et nyt forslag. Søndag d. 15 kl. 16 ?
<sbc> f.eks.?
<sbc> Eller misforstår jeg dig?
<laoshi> lyder fint nok
<sbc> Hvad siger I andre til det?
<pixiarvai> ok med mig
<SLayeRDK> ok
<sbc> SÃ¥ vi afholder generalforsmaling:
<sbc> Søndag d. 15 april kl. 16 ?
<sbc> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<laoshi> +1
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc> Aktiviteter ved release af Precise Pangolin
<sbc> Jeg har ikke hørt noget planlagt i Kbh, men jeg forestiller mig at vi mødes et sted og får en øl, som vi plejer :)
<sbc> laoshi: Ved du noget om als-lug?
<laoshi> har ikke hørt noget fra wangerin siden sidst
<sbc> ok - generelt har vi jo masser af penge, så hvis nogen sider med en god ide, er det bare at gøre noget ved det!
<sbc> ... men ellers behøver vi måske ikke bruge mere tid på det punkt nu?
<sbc> Det lader ikke til det.
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc> Eventuelt
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: Sig frem :)
<nicky441> Det var omkring reklamematriale til Ubuntu
<nicky441> Om der er nogen der kender til noget, eller har noget som vi kunne bruge
<nicky441> Helst A4-størrelse til print hjemme så det er let at dele ud og hænge op osv
<nicky441> og helst ikke versionsspecifikt
<sbc> nicky441: Har du kigget på http://spreadubuntu.org/
<nicky441> Det var vist det :)
<laoshi> !
<sbc> jeg ved ikke hvor meget helt færdigt der ligger - du slipper nok ikke for at oversætte lidt tekst...
<sbc> laoshi: værsego
<sbc> (når vi er så få tror jeg godt vi kan køre uden talerrække)
<laoshi> troede at nicky441 ville komme med det - men her er det så
<nicky441> Det var også noget af det, det skulle jo helst være på dansk
<laoshi> vi har jo et stykke tid gerne ville have et par red. mere i forum
<pixiarvai> de kan hentes som .svg . så man kan rimeligt nemt ændre tekst
<laoshi> og har haft følere ude
<laoshi> og har nu taget zob med på holdet
<sbc> cool - lyder godt
<laoshi> vi satser på at få en mere ind i løbet af den næste måneds tid eller så - men der er ikke afgjort noget endnu
<laoshi> zob yder et solidt supportarbejde og har altid bidraget til den gode tone, og passer fint ind i teamet
<laoshi> slut
<sbc> super.
<sbc> Andet til eventuelt?
<sbc> Nej.
<sbc> SÃ¥ siger jeg tak for i aften - og for god ro og orden.
 * SLayeRDK klapper
<sbc> Næste møde må ligge mandag d. 26. marts?
<laoshi> ser ud til det
<pixiarvai> ok med mig
<SLayeRDK> sætter du det lige i topic ?
<sbc> will do!
<sbc> Er logs.ubuntu-eu.org egentlig nede permanent?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: Næste møde: mandag d. 26. marts kl. 20.00  | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/
<laoshi> ved ikke - men der er http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<SLayeRDK> logs.ubuntu-eu.org kan pinges
<SLayeRDK> og ubuntu-eu.org går til ubuntu-de.org
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: Næste møde: mandag d. 26. marts kl. 20.00  | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: Næste møde: mandag d. 26. marts kl. 20.00  | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sbc> NÃ¥h, tak for i aften. Ses / snakkes
<laoshi> cu
<SLayeRDK> ses
<pixiarvai> cu
<jarlen> nå, det lyder til at jeg nåede det vigtige :P
<pixiarvai> jarlen, du missede :  <sbc> Jeg har ikke hørt noget planlagt i Kbh, men jeg forestiller mig at vi mødes et sted og får en øl, som vi plejer :)
<sound-sony> Åååå så nåede jeg det lige præcis ikke...
<jarlen> pixiarvai: Well, jeg har fået et referat af alt det vigtige
<jarlen> Der er øl i KBH
<pixiarvai> heh
<pixiarvai> nu da i alligevel er online herinde, har i evt forslag til hvordan vi får flere til at deltage i møderne ? 
<jarlen> øl og kaffe
<wangerin2> Sker der stadigvæk noget her i aften?
<pixiarvai> ikke officielt
<wangerin2> Jeg er i OSAA i aften. Vi fandt lige ud af at aktiviteterne i Randers ikke er på kalenderne ;-)
<mra_> Min 1. gang her... Er det i orden med small talk efter den officielle del er afsluttet?
<wangerin2> mra_: Bare skyd løs
<mra_> Er bare nysgerrig efter hvor mange aktive medlemmer der er i ubuntuDK
<kaltoft> Hej
<mra_> Hej :-)
<pixiarvai> mra_,  fyr løs, alt er velkomment, men vi kan jo ikke vedtage noget før næste møde
<kaltoft> Jeg kan ikke læse! Trode det var kl. 21
<wangerin2> pixiarvai: Hvad fandt I ud af mht OSD?
<pixiarvai> <sbc> Så når vi til næste punkt:
<pixiarvai> <sbc> Open Source Days
<pixiarvai> <sbc> Jeg har ikke hørt fra nogen med konkrete planer. Så medmindre nogen af de tilstedeværende råber op, så lader det til at vi ikke deltager i år?
<pixiarvai> <sbc> Det er der jo ikke noget galt i.
<pixiarvai> <sbc> Er der nogen som er uenige, eller har kommentarer?
<pixiarvai> <sbc> Nej...
<pixiarvai> <sbc> Så går vi videre til næste punkt:
<pixiarvai> <SLayeRDK> nej
<pixiarvai> <SLayeRDK> k
<pixiarvai> <sbc> Datoer for generalforsamling
<pixiarvai> <laoshi> kjoller deltog
<pixiarvai> <laoshi> og lovede at komme med mere
<pixiarvai> <sbc> laoshi: Deltog i hvad?
<pixiarvai> <laoshi> planlægningsmøde til OS days
<pixiarvai> <laoshi> <kjoller> Har deltaget som repræsentant for Ubuntu Danmark i mødet om ‘fælles-kalender-noget’ for open source miljøet i Danmark.  Han kommer med referat efterhånden som der foreligger noget mere konkret.
<pixiarvai> <laoshi> eller det var måske noget andet?
<pixiarvai> <sbc> laoshi: Tror det var planlægning til organisering af OS i dk, ikke Open Source days.
<pixiarvai> <laoshi> ok
<pixiarvai> <sbc> Lidt noget andet (men stort person-sammenfald).
<pixiarvai> <sbc> og de ville vist have noget klart til Open Source Days.
<laoshi> mra_, det afhænger af hvad du mener med 'aktive' og 'medlemmer'
<wangerin2> pixiarvai: Takker
<laoshi> i princippet er alle de der er aktive også medlemmer!
<laoshi> og der er så aktive på mailinglisten, på forum, og på irc
<laoshi> der er ikke nødvendigvis sammenfald mellem dem
<laoshi> og så er der selv. også de aktive som mødes irl i f.eks. randers og københavn og i alslug
<laoshi> selvf.
<laoshi> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forening/
<mra_> OK det var mest det med rl. jeg tænkte på, jeg har selv lidt svært med at finde tiden, men muligheden ville være super
<laoshi> mra_, bor du i Kbh. eller Aarhus/Randers-området eller i Sønderjylland, så er der muligheder
<wangerin2> mra_: Hvor i landet bor du?
<mra_> Vallensbæk / kbh, så det vil jeg holde øje med. Kommer nok til at misse OSD desværre
<wangerin2> mra_: Så har du sslug som holder til på CBS som den nærmeste LUG.
<wangerin2> mra_: De har ikke forbindelse til UbuntuDK, men hjælper også gerne.
<laoshi> mra_, eller snak med sbc eller sound-sony som kender til aktiviteterne og gerne vil have noget mere stablet på benene
<wangerin2> mra_: Alslug - hvor jeg er formand - er heller ikke en del af UbuntuDK, men vi arbjeder også med det samme område
<mra_> ok :-)
<wangerin2> pixiarvai: Jeg er i OSAA i aften. Vi fandt lige ud af at aktiviteterne i Randers ikke er på kalenderne ;-) Er der ikke nogle muligheder at få de data på forummet koblet sammen med kallenderen?
<pixiarvai> wangerin, jeg har ikke rettigheder til den kalender, så den må jeg give videre
<wangerin2> Ok
<pixiarvai> men enten skal i have en som har adgang, eller også skal der laves en kontaktperson, som så skriver det ind for jer
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-02-25
<nicky441> 'aften kammerater Ubuntu-folk :)
<pixiarvai> hey nicky441 
<sbc> godaften
<wangerin> 'aften
<wangerin> !preben Æhhh. Når du kommer med +500 flasker skal du nok også ha poser og labels med. (ok denne gang har jeg labels nok liggende, med ellers ;-)
<wangerin> Hmm. Det er ikke sådan med intern og ekstern kommunikatgion i samme program ;-)
<wangerin> GCBM3MT6
<wangerin> 5ZJPWC2C
<nicky441> 500 flasker er da ellers noget :)
<wangerin> Jeps. Så kommer det bare an på indholdet :-)
<sbc> AJenbo-mobil: Hej Anders
<sbc> Hej alle :)
<sbc> SÃ¥ er klokken vist 8. Lad os komme igang :)
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden, den kan læses her:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/545/detail/
<sbc> eller her:
<sbc> Dagsorden
<sbc>     Hej og navnerunde
<sbc>     Dagsorden
<sbc>     Valg af dirregent og referent
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc>     Eksakt pris for SSL-certifikat
<sbc>     Generalforsamling 2013
<sbc>     Global Jam?
<sbc>     Open Source Days
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> Første punkt:
<sbc>     Hej og navnerunde
 * sbc er Søren fra København.
 * pixiarvai er christian arvai fra lolland
 * wangerin er Henning frø Sønderborg, formand for alslug
 * neglesaks er Peter Bjørn fra Kgs. Lyngby, mangeårig hangaround i ubuntu/FLOSS cirklerne
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen og fra Helsingør
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>     Dagsorden
<sbc> Så vi skal vel formelt høre om der er andre forslag til dagsorden end den allerede postede?
<sbc> Det er der vist ikke...
<sbc>     Valg af dirregent og referent
<pixiarvai> jo et enkelt. jeg har lidt om regnskabet 2012
<nicky441> Jeg kan sikkert godt referer
<sbc> pixiarvai: Skal vi putte det ind efter Generalforsamlings punktet?
<sbc> Nogen indvendinger mod det ekstra punkt?
<sbc> nicky441: Det lyder godt! :D
<nicky441> Bare jeg ikke også skal dirregere igen ;)
 * sbc skal gerne dirrigere. Men vil også gerne lade andre, hvis nogen har lyst.
<sbc> Så den nye dagsorden er som følger:
<sbc> Dagsorden
<sbc>     Hej og navnerunde
<sbc>     Dagsorden
<sbc>     Valg af dirregent og referent
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc>     Eksakt pris for SSL-certifikat
<sbc>     Generalforsamling 2013
<sbc>     Regnskabet 2012
<sbc>     Global Jam?
<sbc>     Open Source Days
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc> og vi har fundet en referent og dirregent, så går vi videre til:
<sbc>     Godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc>     http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/02/22/referat-af-irc-mode-d-2801-2013/
<sbc> Indvendinger / kommentarer til referatet?
<nicky441> OK herfra
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> nicky441: Du har skrevet det, det har bare at være ok fra din side ;)
<sbc> +1
<nicky441> sbc, det er jo lige det :)
<wangerin> +1
<sbc> Det lader til at være godkendt.
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc>     Eksakt pris for SSL-certifikat
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: vil du sige noget om det?
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<nicky441> Det var sidste gang vi snakkede om det, der vedtog vi cirka 200 kroner
<nicky441> Men det bliver 280, så jeg ville bare informere om det, og hører om det er ok? /
<wangerin> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<sbc> +1
<sbc> det lader til at være vedtaget / godkendt.:)
<sbc> Så når vi til:
<sbc>     Generalforsamling 2013
<ajenbo> hej :)
<sbc> ajenbo: hejsa
<nicky441> Dav dav :)
<nicky441> Vi satte iøvrigt en dato sidste gang på generalforsamlingen
<sbc> Der blev vedtaget tidspunkt sidst. Hvad ellers mangler at blive forberedt? Hvordan får vi gjort 'reklame' for at stille op til de forskellige tillidsposter? (Hvis der skal gøres noget ved det)
<sbc> Vi kan selvfølgelig oprette Facebook, G+, osv. begivenheder, men er der andet der skal gøres? Skrives en 'indkaldelse' på mail listen, og opfrodring til at folk stiller op?
<sbc> pixiarvai: Er budget og regnskab klar? (det er måsek næste punkt)
<nicky441> Tror det er svært. Så længe at tingende kører nogenlunde, så får vi nok ikke skabt interesse for foreningen
<pixiarvai> regnskab skal jeg lige have godkendt, men reelt er det en mindre detalje vedr kvitteringerne på porto (han har vist regnet nogle fra 2011 med, hvilket jeg ikke har)
<pixiarvai> han = revisoren
<sbc> Nebulus_: Hej Søren
<sbc> pixiarvai: Er det mange penge det drejer sig om?
 * Nebulus_ lister ind i hjørnet - hej til alle
<wangerin> !
<pixiarvai> Hej, Christian
<pixiarvai> Jeg har lige et par spørgsmål:
<pixiarvai> Porto:
<pixiarvai> Jeg får en summe på 1463,12 (-1,00 UbuntuDanmark/Bilag 2012/Bilag 2 (porto)/Bilag_08_05_2012.pdf bogført 532,00 med kvitteringen lyder på 531,00)
<pixiarvai> men der kun trukket 1198,22 (727,11 + 471,11) det giver en difference på 264,90 - mangler der et bilag :)
<pixiarvai> Cd'er til OSAA:
<pixiarvai> At pengene er overført til Nota nr. 98216 WP-MERCHANDISE MAN, LONDON
<pixiarvai> Men er der ikke en nota/faktura der beskriver hvad der er købt?
<pixiarvai> Gebyr:
<pixiarvai>  2 x 8,00 = 16.00, de er ikke bogført og der ikke noget bilag/kvittering.
<pixiarvai> det er hele mailen
<sbc> pixiarvai: CD'er burde jeg kunne finde noget på. Det jeg sendte til dig var ikke nok / ok?
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<sbc> !
<wangerin> er blevet besvaret ;-) /
<pixiarvai> nu har jeg ikke haft tid til at tjekke det, men jeg ved at der i det ene bilag er ti regninger fra 2012, så det er nok der fejlen ligger
<pixiarvai> ti=to hehe
<pixiarvai> sbc, det bilag er fint nok!
<sbc> pixiarvai: Jeg gætter at de 16 er for konto-overførsler til enten min anden konto eller til Nickys konto.
<sbc> pixiarvai: Hvis det er skal vi måske tage den efter mødet? Hvis vi skal regne efter er det måske ikke relevant for alle andre?
<sbc> pixiarvai: Eller er der mere overordnede problemer?
<pixiarvai> det er fint nok ud. som sådan skal jeg jo ikke skrive et nyt regnskab, men blot lige dokumentere det
<sbc> ah, ok.
<wangerin> skal jeg forsøge at hodkalde revisor? Jeg har mulihvis en livline til ham ;-)
<sbc> Skal du bruge noget mere fra mig i den forbindelse?
<sbc> wangerin: MÃ¥ske? :) pixiarvai Hvad siger du?
<pixiarvai> den skulle da være noget præcist om havd de sølle 16kr er gået til. i kontooversigten står de "bare" som gebyr
<pixiarvai> vi overlever nok uden revisoren i dag :)
<sbc> pixiarvai: Skal jeg ikke prøve at tjekke efter på kontoen efter mødet, og så lige give dig en update?
<pixiarvai> ok med mig
<sbc> så kan vi rykke videre i dagsordenen?
<sbc> ok, det gør vi.
<sbc> Så når vi til 
<sbc>     Global Jam?
<ajenbo> !
<sbc> Jeg ville egentlig bare gøre reklame for at der næste weekend er global jam. Men hvis ingen lige har overskud til at få stablet noget på benene, så sker der nok ikke så meget ved det.
<sbc> ajenbo: værsgo!
<ajenbo> Jeg var ikke lige ak ved SSL pris, har i fået den eller skal jeg lige komme med den hurtigt?
<nicky441> Var det ikke 280 kroner?
<ajenbo> Jo næsten 274,81
<nicky441> Smukt :) Jamen så er det fikset
<ajenbo> Vi spare dog en del ved at købe for flere år af gangen.
<ajenbo> Men det tror jeg vi er blevet enige om ikke at gøre.
<ajenbo> Videre til jam :)
<ajenbo> P.s. jeg har generet det nødvendige for at oprette certifikatet så jeg køber det nok inden febuar er omme.
<ajenbo> slut.
<sbc> ajenbo: cool
<sbc> Men hvis ingen melder sig til at gøre noget ved jam, så syntes jeg vi skal gå videre.
<sbc>     Open Source Days
<ajenbo> hej askhl
<askhl> hej ajenbo og andre
<sbc> Jeg når nok desværrer ikke med selv i år, og det er vist også for sent at få en bruger-stand...
<sbc> så der er måske ikke så meget pointe i punktet, men nu fik jeg det endelig sat på...
<sbc> askhl: Hej Ask
<askhl> Jeg troede det ville blive gjort som google-hangout
<sbc> askhl: Det var bare mig der klikkede rundt i google... sorry for forvirring.
<askhl> Okay.  Det skader vel ikke at deltage i et irc-møde en gang imellem.  Fortsæt endelig...
<sbc> Anyway, videre til næste punkt...
<sbc>     Eventuelt
<sbc>     http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=17174
<nicky441> Det er mig igen :)
<sbc> Reklamer på forum er oppe til diskussion...
<pixiarvai> !
<nicky441> Jeg ville bare nævne det, men de fleste af os i dag har nok set tråden
<nicky441>  /
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> som kasserer vil jeg gerne se nogle penge i kassen, og jeg vil helst ikke skulle være afhængig af frivillige bidrag
<sbc> !
<pixiarvai>  /
<sbc> For at komme kritiken lidt i møde, kan vi så ikke sætte det på som 'rigtigt' punkt til næste møde, med afstemning? Hvis nok syntes det er en dårlig ide med reklamer, så kan de møde op og stemme reklamerne væk?
<sbc>  /
<pixiarvai> !
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> allerede som det er nu, vil foreningens kasse løbe tør i 2015! det er ret risikabelt at fjerne de reklamer, da det er vores eneste gfaste indtægt
<pixiarvai>  /
<sbc> !
<nicky441> !
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<wangerin> !
<nicky441> Driften kunne sikkert godt dækkes, men så mangler vi resten, til fx porto og cd'er
<nicky441> Så i det lange løb risikere vi at "amputere" foreningen økonomisk
<ajenbo> !
<nicky441> Men på den anden side kan jeg også godt forstå kritikken
<nicky441>  /
<sbc> Mig
<sbc> Der ligger 2015 relativt langt ude i fremtiden. Hvis det bliver helt kritisk kan vi putte dem tilbage igen... det er jeg ikke så bange for. Jeg tror ikke det vil være svært at få penge, hvis vi mangler, men jeg er måske optimistisk.
<sbc>  /
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Jeg kan nu ikke se noget problem i at der er dynamiske reklamer på forum. Hvis jeg skulle se en MS-reklame på siden, skal jeg yderst gerne trykke på den, så de spytter lidt i kassen. :-) Vi skal trods alt ha nogle penge i kassen for at arbejde /
<sbc> ajenbo: værsgo
<ajenbo> Vi kunne lave en betalings model der tillader bruger at købe sig fri af reklamerne. Det burde kunne styres på bruger nivou i forummet.
<ajenbo> Vi kunne også balancere det så hvis donationer ikke rækker 1 år ud i fremtiden aktiveres reklamer ind til budgettet igen er på rette køl.
<nicky441> !
<pixiarvai> !
<wangerin> !
<ajenbo> Man kan sige at første ikke løser problemet for dem der syndes det er dårlig image for UDK, men så kunne man også bare sponsorere siden reklame fri for alle.
<ajenbo>  /
<sbc> nicky441: værsgo
<sbc> !
<nicky441> Modellen med at aktivere og deaktivere reklamer, virker ret tiltalende. En decideret betalingsmodel lyder lidt besværligt /
<sbc> pixiarvai: værsgo
<pixiarvai> vi rammer også aktiviteter, som da vi fx brugte ca 1100kr på flere cd'er. jeg er heller ikke glad for de reklamer, men jeg ser dem som en nødvendighed for drift
<pixiarvai>  /
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> ajenbo - kan de ting laves automatisk? Det ville være ret træls at skulle lave flere ting manuelt. /
<sbc> mig:
<sbc> Må jeg ikke have lov til at lave en håndfuld forskellige forslag som kan komme til afstemning på næste møde.
<sbc> Dem som stemmer imod reklamer må så dukke op og anvise hvor pengene skal komme fra?
<ajenbo> wangerin, Det kan nok kun automatiseres så betalingerne selv udløber, men en admin skal ind og opdatere bruger profilen når vi modtagere en betaling.
<sbc> Det virker ikke fair at begynde at beslutte ting her, om et punkt som ikke er på dagsordenen. Men forskellige løsningsforslag er selvfølgelig gode at få belyst.
<sbc>  /
<sbc> Virker det som en ok løsning?
<ajenbo> wangerin,  Ellers skal vi have en hel betalings side op at køre og det er ikke helt lige til selv med paypal og googleplay (intergeringen er det svære, og så tager de %).
<wangerin> sbc: enig, men nogle info om et potientielt problem er fint at få på banen, så der er nogen mere at gå ud fra næste gang hvis/når punktet skal på dagsordenen
<ajenbo> sbc, +1
<nicky441> Yes, helt enig
<nicky441> Så kan vi også vende det i forummet i løbet af marts
<sbc> Kan vi ikke sige at jeg og pixiarvai lige stikker hovederne sammen og får formuleret nogle fornuftige forslag, med afsæt i vores økonomi?
<pixiarvai> sbc, +1
<nicky441> +1
<sbc> ok.
<ajenbo> +1
<sbc> Mere / andet til eventuelt?
<askhl> +1
<ajenbo> !
<sbc> ajenbo: værsgo
<wangerin> !
<ajenbo> en grund til at vi gik væk fra donationer var også at der ikke længere ville være en forskel på dem der donkerede og dem der ikke gjorde.
<ajenbo>  /
<sbc> wangerin: værsgo
<wangerin> Lidt reklame for OSD :-) Vi mangler som sædvanlig hjælpere, så der er mulighed for at melde sig som hjælper, og kommer gratis ind mod at lave lidt praktisk arbejde - se mere på http://opensourcedays.org/2013/content/join-us
<wangerin>  /
<sbc> wangerin:  :)
<sbc> Andet til Eventuelt?
<sbc> Så siger jeg tak for et godt møde.
<neglesaks> +1 :)
<sbc> pixiarvai: Jeg har kigget - jeg tror de mange gange 2 kr. er for hver overførsel. Det lader til at være hvad min bank tager for den slags.
<ajenbo> tak til alle
<wangerin> vi ses måske på CBS 9/10 marts - jeg er en af fem som fiser rundt med radio ;-)
<ajenbo> pixiarvai, fandt vi nogen siden ud af hvad der blev af vores google betaling og hvad vores adsense konto er?
<pixiarvai> sbc, jeg skriver lige en kort mail til revisoren, og spørger om han vil "nøjes" med den forklaring
<ajenbo> sbc, kan du eventuelt huske hvilken konto vi køre adsense fra (ikke adwords eller analytics)
<sbc> ajenbo: ingen anelse...
<nicky441> Heh
<sbc> wangerin: er der et officielt #hashtag for osd? #OSD13 ?
<neglesaks> er jeg helt væk i tågerne hvis jeg læser "adwords" som "abiword"? :)
<sbc> neglesaks: hehe
<pixiarvai> ajenbo,  så vidt jeg kom frem til, så skyldes det at google først udbetaler når saldoen er over 600kr, hvilket at den så kun gjorte 3 gange sidste år. det er netop også derfor at jeg er lidt bekymret for regnskabet fremover
<sbc> neglesaks: Jeg tror ikke vi får mange penge udbetalt af abiword...
<wangerin> sbc: Godt spørgsmål - jeg er ikke særligt meget aktiv på twitter, så . . . . . .  ;-)
<sbc> wangerin: Jeg prøver et eller andet. Ellers går det jo nok.
<ajenbo> sbc, kan du prøve at logge ind her med din google konto https://google.com/adsense bare for at se ;)
<ajenbo> ellers er det måske martins konto...?
 * pixiarvai ved intet om den konto
<sbc> ajenbo: Nu er det ikke noget med at det link hacker mig med en ip-adresse, vel? :P
<ajenbo> Jeg tror faktisk det er noget der blev sat op før jeg kom med i foreningen, så jeg har bare kopieret id over fra den gamle siden. Kan være vi skal have fat i Martin.
<nicky441> ajenbo, måske jeg skulle skrive til Martin og bede ham om at lukke One?
<sbc> ajenbo: "You're signed into your Google Account but this is not a valid AdSense login. If you're an AdSense Publisher, try signing in using your AdSense email and password. " No luck!
<ajenbo> sbc, takker :)
<sbc> pixiarvai: Hvis revisor ikke køber den, så giv lyd!
<pixiarvai> sbc,  yep
<ajenbo> sbc, og tak for tilliden ;)
<sbc> ajenbo: :P
<ajenbo> nicky441, tror jeg fint du kan gøre, du må også meget gerne spørge ham om det er ham der styre adsense kontoen og om han kan tilføje forum@ubundudanmark.dk eller knytte den til vores analytics konto.
<nicky441> ajenbo, det skal jeg gøre :)
<sbc> Tak for i aften alle :) Vi ses / snakkes.
<askhl> Hejhej
<pixiarvai> askhl,  hejsa. vi er desværre lige sluttet
<askhl> pixiarvai: ja, jeg har været her i lidt tid
<pixiarvai> hehe, jeg er blevet blind ;)
<askhl> det er heller ikke fordi jeg har været så aktiv
<pixiarvai> jo da, men jeg kigger jo også på regnskabet imens, så jeg overså dit navn i loggen, før at jeg svarede dig
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-02-24
<Zilvador> Hej
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der vil sætte emnet på kanalen til  "IRC-møde mandag d. 24 februar kl. 20:00".
<wangerin> Zilvador: Du skal vist ha fat i sbc m.fl.
<sbc> godaften.
<sbc> Klokken er vist også snart 20.00 :)
<Momsemor> G'aften
<Martinjo84> :
<wangerin> aften
<Martinjo84> :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Hvad skal du have fat i mig for? :)
<thelligsoe> Godaften!
<wangerin> Han manglede en som kunne sætte topic
<Zilvador> Godaften :)
<Zilvador> sbc, jeg ville sætte emnet for kanalen til mødetiden.
<sbc> Zilvador, God ide
<sbc> Husk mig på det når vi er færdige i dag, så vi får næste møde op!
<sbc> Skal vi gå i gang med mødet?
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden her:http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/738/detail/
<sbc> og den lyder:
<sbc> Formalia
<sbc> 	Valg af dirigent
<sbc> 	Valg af referent
<sbc> 	godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc> Global Jam
<sbc> 14.04 udgivelse
<sbc> Eventuelt
<sbc> Vi har en dagsorden her: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/738/detail/
<sbc> Første punkt, Formalia:
<sbc> 	Valg af dirigent
 * sbc vil gerne, men giver også meget gerne plads, hvis andre har lyst :)
 * Zilvador bukker for sbc og overlader ansvaret til ham :)
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> Fint fint, hvis ingen gør indsigelser, så leger jeg ordstyrer!
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> 	Valg af referent
 * sbc ser sig omkring...
<wangerin> Navnliste?
<Zilvador> Jeg kan godt referere
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> Zilvador, Du er en helt.
<sbc> wangerin, godt husket.
<Zilvador> \o/ :)
<sbc> Lad os tage en hurtig navnerunde før vi går videre :)
<Momsemor> Jannie Udengaard, Hadsten, MB
<Blfriis> Brian Friis Randers
 * sbc er Søren fra København, formand for foreningen, og lige nu ordstyrer for det vigtigste irc møde i denne måned :)
<Zilvador> Daniel Ejsing-Duun, loco-kontakt og suppleant i bestyrelsen, København
<Martinjo84> Martin Jørgensen - Kolding
<thelligsoe> Torben Helligsø, Århus
 * wangerin er Henning fra Sønderborg - Formand i AlsLUG, og linux-only-user i en evighed ;-)
<Zilvador> Velkommen til alle sammen!
<sbc> Præcis! Velkommen!
<sbc> Hvis der er nogen som ikke har præsenteret sig kan de lige gøre det i løbet af mødet... næste punkt:
<sbc> 	godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc> Jeg har ikke ledt efter referatet, så jeg ved faktsik ikke om det findes...
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Det sidste, jeg kan se, er fra november
<Zilvador> Kan det passe?
<Zilvador> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2013/12/01/referat-af-ircmode-d-25-2013/
<sbc> Vi antager at der ikke er belvet skrevet referater af de seneste møder...? Vi håber at vende tendensen fra dette møde!
<sbc> Zilvador, Alt afhænger af dig i denne sag, fremadrettet ;)
<Zilvador> Haha
<sbc> :)
<wangerin> blev der egentlig afholdt et ordinært møde i december?
<Zilvador> Der var et møde i januar omkring den 6. Jeg ved ikke, om der blev skrevet referet
<sbc> Hvis ingen råber op antager jeg at I andre heller ikke har kunne finde referatet. Jeg mener det er belvet afholdt møder siden november. Hvis det skal være er irc-logs jo tilgængelige...
<sbc> Jeg vil tillade mig at gå videre til næste punkt:
<sbc> Global Jam
<Zilvador> (wangerin, ja. Den 9. december)
<sbc> Fra 4. til 6. april afholdes internationalt Ubuntu Global Jam.
<sbc> Jeg kunne godt tænke mig at få forsøgt at stable noget på benene i kbh. Hvis andre landsdele/byer har planer / ideer skal de selvfølgelig også være velkomne.
<sbc> Afhængigt af opbakningen forestiller jeg mig enten at vi mødes privat eller måske på Cafe Retro en eller to eftermiddage i den weekend.
<sbc> Så kan man sidde og arbejde med oversættelser, bugs, design, loco-arbejde eller hvad man har lyst til, forhåbentligt ikke helt alene... :)
<Momsemor> !
<sbc> Er det noget folk har lyst til.
<sbc> Momsemor, værsgo!
<Momsemor> Hvad er Global Jam???
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2656/
 * Zilvador bakker op!
<sbc> Momsemor, som optakt til udgivelsen senere i april måned mødes frivillige ubuntu folk over hele verden lokalt, og arbejder med det de nu har lyst til.
<sbc> i DK har det ofte været bugs og oversættelser, men der er frit slag, hvis man ønsker at arbejde med andet!
<Momsemor> Aha :-)
<sbc> Momsemor, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2656/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<thelligsoe> Det lyder jo fint, men adskiller sig nok ikke så meget fra, hvad vi ellers har gang i.
<Zilvador> thelligsoe, tanken er, at man kan samles for at motivere hinanden og hjælpe nye i gang med det.
<sbc> thelligsoe, I er vist også så heldige at mødes mere regelmæssigt end vi gør i kbh. Vi er lidt sløve her i hovedstaden.
<thelligsoe> :-)
<sbc> (thelligsoe, er du med i/omkring Ubuntu Randers?)
<thelligsoe> Jeg er med til at holde Ubuntu Århus i gang.
<sbc> thelligsoe, fedt!
<thelligsoe> Har også deltaget et par gange i Randers.
<Zilvador> :)
<sbc> Zilvador, medmindre andre vil være med i starten af planlægningen i kbh, hvad siger du til at vi to lige stikker 'hovederne' digitalt sammen her efter mødet og finder på en plan for kbh og global jam?
<wangerin> Er det ikke også mere fokus på at lave noget til Ubuntu - ikke på at hjælpe folk med at få tingene til at spille. - det er ihvertfald mit indtryk
<Zilvador> sbc, Meget gerne. Hvis ikke i aften, så snarest i hvert fald :).
<sbc> wangerin, Det har du nok ret i. Men konceptet er meget åbent, hvis du har lyst til at lave install / intro aften, og kalde det Global Jam, så er det også helt i orden!
<sbc> Zilvador, Hvis vi ikke gør det i aften, så får vi det ikke gjort! Hvis du har tid efter mødet syntes jeg vi skal i hvert fald få en grov skitse klar i aften.
<Zilvador> Sandt. Jeg tænkte også på det frivillige arbejde. Fik det sagt lidt åbent.
<wangerin> sbc: Ok - lige som en fork, så har jeg lige fået en foresåørgsel på om det helt generelt sker noget i i ubuntu-dk hovedstaden.
<sbc> wangerin, Jeg har fået en mail tidligere i dag, det er måske den samme person du har snakket med?
<sbc> Jeg har ikke fået svaret mail'en endnu, da jeg har lidt travlt. Men skal nok :)
<wangerin> sbc: formodentlig
<sbc> wangerin, fra en fyr der hedder Lars?
<sbc> wangerin, anyway, jeg skal nok svare ham :)
<wangerin> sbc: Lyder som den samme. svarede ham i første omgang at han skulle kigge efter sslug, da jeg ikke mente der skete det store.
<sbc> Men for at følge op, hvis folk har lyst til at afholde et arrangement i forbindelse med Global Jam, så skal de bare gøre det. Zilvador og jeg forsøger at få noget til at ske i kbh.
<wangerin> NÃ¥. Back to topic ;-)
<sbc> Mere til emnet Global Jam ellers?
<sbc> wangerin,  :)
<sbc> Lader ikke til det.
<sbc> Næste punkt:
<sbc> 14.04 udgivelse
<wangerin> Vi holder installfest i weekenden efter, så der kommer næppe noget hernede i forenden.
<sbc> Senere i April udgives Ubuntu 14.04. Det ville jo være fedt at få det markeret - gerne flere steder i landet.
<sbc> wangerin, lyder godt!
<wangerin> !
<sbc> wangerin, værsgo
<sbc> wangerin, skriv evt. begivenheden på her: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<Momsemor> Vi spiser kage og drikker kaffe som sædvanligt, dog ugen efter
<sbc> Momsemor, skriv evt. begivenheden på her: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<Momsemor> Ska' nok ;-)
<wangerin> Vi har leget lidt med at skulle lave noget udstilling omkring 1. maj et sted i sønderborg - vi har installfest i sønderborg  10. maj
<sbc> Momsemor, lyder i øvrigt hyggeligt med kage :)
<Zilvador> Hehe...meget :)
<thelligsoe> Det lyder interessant, wangerin!
<sbc> Zilvador, Vi kunne evt. sætte planlægning af Udgivelses markering på som en ting vi planlægger til Global Jam?
<wangerin> Men der er ikke noget konkret endnu - vi mangler et sted at lave udstilling/demo, som ikke koster en bondegård ;-)
<Momsemor> Ja, vi har et par meget kunstneriske herrer i Randers :-9
<Zilvador> sbc, vi finder ud af det. Det skal da markeres :)
<sbc> Zilvador, godt! :)
<Zilvador> wangerin, super ide!
<sbc> Skal vi sige at de forskellige lokal-afdelinger går videre med 14.04 udgivelse, og så er punktet overstået?
<sbc> Eller er der nogen der har mere at sige her?
<Zilvador> MÃ¥ske en lille ide
<sbc> Zilvador, skyd
<Zilvador> På et tidspunkt havde en af mødedeltagerne en ide om, at vi kunne lave noget for at kæde møderne sammen...måske en videokonference eller noget...for at folk kan se, at vi er del af noget større
<Zilvador> Det var en meget spændende ide, synes jeg. Den kan folk måske overveje også.
<Zilvador> Den kom frem i forbindelse med planlægningen af Kulturmødet på Mors
<Zilvador> Bare så møderne ikke bliver helt isolerede. Måske kommer der et fælles supportforum eller en konkurrence på tværs af møderne evt :)
<sbc> Zilvador, spændende ide!
<Zilvador> Kan overvejes. /
<sbc> ok, andet til det punkt?
<sbc> Lader ikke til det.
<sbc> Så når vi til 
<sbc> Eventuelt
<thelligsoe> Jeg har et indspark.
<sbc> thelligsoe, skyd!
<wangerin> Jeg har været ved at rode lidt med et par routere med påmonteret netværkskamera, så vi kan se hinanden. Nogen som vil være med?
<Zilvador> wangerin, godt! Det lyder som noget, vi kunne bruge.
<thelligsoe> Til nogle af møderne i Århus har Jannie og Henning Buddig også deltaget i irc-møder samtidig.
<thelligsoe> Bare for at sige at tekst måske også kan gøre det.
<Martinjo84> vil tror google+ nok er bedst til denne slags konference :D 
<Zilvador> thelligsoe, ganske enig :)
<Martinjo84> hangout
<thelligsoe> Selvfølgelig hvis vi kan få video på, vil det være federe.
<wangerin> Ideen er at enhederne selv skal kunne finde ud af at snakke sammen, og folk så kan koble på wlan eller kable og få vist de enkelte streams som er online.
<wangerin> Jeg har problemet at få audio med, da det ikke er på mine kameraer :-/
<Zilvador> Ah...så får vi ikke kun møderne med, men også folk rundt omkring...som de gør nu til UDS.
<Zilvador> Ideen er superspændende
<thelligsoe> synes jeg også
<Blfriis> helt sikkert
<wangerin> Jeg er ved at koble routerene op på ipv6 via et vpn, så de selv finder hinanden, og kan levere tingene lokalt. 
<Momsemor> Glæd jer ikke for tidligt... jeg sidder her med morgenhår, ha, ha...
<wangerin> Ideen kom forleden da randers, århus og sønderborg alle havde møde samtidigt ;-)
<Zilvador> Momsemor :D
<sbc> :)
<Zilvador> Kulturmødet i august afholdes også samtidigt
<wangerin> Nemlig. Det var der vi diskuterede det første gang.
<Zilvador> Det var vist dig, der kom med ideen om en kameraforbindelse til et tidligere møde :)
<Zilvador> Jep
<Zilvador> Jeg håber, at det kommer til at virke
<wangerin> Sker der egentligt noget i den sammenhæng? (Mors-mødet)
<Zilvador> Brevet er forfattet og skal afsendes. Jeg ville meget gerne høre fra Gry inden.
<Zilvador> Jeg har skrevet til hende, men hun har ikke svaret.
<thelligsoe> hvad er der planlagt?
<Zilvador> Der var planer om at holde oplæg om Ubuntu.
<Zilvador> Og fortælle om det fra en kreativ synsvinkel.
<thelligsoe> God plan :-)
<Zilvador> Jeg håbede på, at Gry ville fortælle om, hvad de har muligheder for at byde ind med først
<Zilvador> Jeg prøver på at få fat på hende igen. Jeg ville ikke have det godt med at sende brevet uden hendes samtykke, da hun i sidste ende skal stå for det.
<Zilvador>  /
<thelligsoe> Selvfølgelig.
<sbc> Andet til Eventuelt?
<Zilvador> Ja
<sbc> Zilvador, go!
<Blfriis> !
<Zilvador> Stort bifald til Blfriis for arbejdet på vores FaceBook-side :)
<Zilvador> Dejligt at se lidt energi derinde
<Zilvador> Lad det meget gerne fortsætte! /
<thelligsoe> Også bifald herfra,
<Momsemor> +1
 * sbc klapper!
<sbc> Blfriis, værsgo
<Blfriis> mange tak
<Blfriis>  Idag er nordbyposten udkommet, desværre er den online udgave ikke kommet på nettet endnu, men ligeså snart den er klar bliver artiklen naturligvis delt
<sbc> Hvad er det for en artikel? 
<Zilvador> Om jeres møder, var det vist, ikke? :)
<Blfriis> det ernoget siden jeg fortalte her til etirc møde, at der ville blive lavet en annonce om ubuntu randers i et magasin, derhedder nordby posten
<sbc> ahh, cool.
<Blfriis> artikel undskyld
<Zilvador> Fortæl endelig om det, når det kommer ud. Så må vi lige sprede budskabet :)
<Blfriis> den er i bladet, som er udkommet idag og postomdelti hele nordbyen i randers
<Momsemor> Journalisten var så begejstret, at hun kom til næste møde og fik lagt Ubuntu på hendes maskine
<Blfriis> he he ja
<sbc> succes!
<Blfriis> artiklen er måske ikke så lang men ganske positiv
<sbc> Andet til Eventuelt?
<thelligsoe> Ja.
<sbc> thelligsoe, værsgo
<thelligsoe> Jeg synes vi bør få ubuntudanmark opdateret med info om lokalafdelinger.
<thelligsoe> jeg tænker på århus, favrskov randers.
<thelligsoe> det vil jeg godt gøre, hvis jeg får lov.
<Momsemor> +1
<sbc> +1
<sbc> Endeelig
<sbc> thelligsoe, Vil du bare have opdateret teksten, eller vil du lave mere voldsomme ændringer?
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/afdelinger/
<thelligsoe> Det er ikke noget voldsomt.
<sbc> thelligsoe, Hvis det bare er teksten er jeg sikker på at ajenbo eller jeg kan lægge det op når det er blevet skrevet.
<thelligsoe> Set ville være en udmærket måde at gøre det på.
<thelligsoe> Det.
<Momsemor> !
<sbc> thelligsoe, Skriv noget tekst, og send det til anders eller jeg? (Evt. kan vi tage det op på næste møde, så kan andre komme med input også?)
<sbc> Momsemor, værsgo
<thelligsoe> Jeg forfatter noget, og sender det nok til Anders,
<Momsemor> Det ville være lettest, hvis Torben selv fik adgang til, at skrive direkte. Det har jeg, men jeg er et fjols til det (han kan godt) ;-)
<thelligsoe> Jeg har vist også tidligere i en kort periode haft adgang,
<thelligsoe> Jeg tror bare jeg laver et udkast først.
<sbc> Det kan vi sikkert også ordne. Det er vist anders der har adgang til at tilføje redaktører på siden.
<Momsemor> jep, det var ham der gav mig adgang
<Momsemor> over
<sbc> andet til Eventuelt?
<sbc> Det lader ikke til det.
<sbc> Tak for et godt møde.
<sbc> Zilvador, bliver du hængende?
<Zilvador> sbc, jep
<Zilvador> Og tak for mødet, alle sammen!
<sbc> Næste møde må være mandag d. 29. marts, kl. 20.00, right?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC møde mandag d. 29. marts 2014 kl. 20 | Se http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=17893 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Blfriis> Ja tak for i aften
<Zilvador> Hmm...for mig er d. 29 marts en lørdag :)
<Momsemor> andag d. 24. marts
<Zilvador> 31.?
<sbc> 31. sorry
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC møde mandag d. 31. marts 2014 kl. 20 | Se http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=17893 | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Zilvador> Jaaa
<Momsemor> Ja, 31. er korrekt.... tak for mødt og fortsat god aften :-)
<thelligsoe> I lige måde!
<Momsemor> thelligsoe: har du fået svar fra Samsung
<sbc> Zilvador, Nu tænker jeg bare højt...
 * Zilvador lytter
<sbc> Hvis vi nu opretter Facebook-begivenhed, sender mail til mailliste, opretter forum tråd, og google+ begivenhed, hvor vi skriver fra fredag til søndag og opfordrer folk til at give udtryk for hvornår der (ikke) passer dem.
<sbc> Så om en uge følger vi op og finder ud af hvor mange vi forventer og hvad der giver mening.
<sbc> Min mavefornemmelse er nok at lørdag formiddag til lørdag eftermiddag (og / eller søndag eftermiddag)
<sbc> ... er gode tidspunkter.
<sbc> Vi kan jo mødes på Cafe Retro.
<Zilvador> Det lyder som en god ide.
<sbc> Men lad os give folk mulighed for at komme med andre forslag (til både tid og sted).
<Zilvador> Jeg ved ikke, om det kunne løses med en Doodle.
<Zilvador> Hmm...jeg er ikke sikker på Retro.
<sbc> ajenbo, Velkommen til. Vi har lige afsluttet mødet.
<Zilvador> Hvis det skal være et arbejdsmøde, er forholdene derinde måske ikke de bedste
<sbc> ajenbo, HÃ¥ber alt vel :)
<sbc> Zilvador, sandt.
<Zilvador> Hej ajenbo!
<ajenbo> sbc, tak skulel lige ud med hunden så det blev lidt sendt
<sbc> ajenbo, er du i jylland?
<sbc> Zilvador, Hvis vi ikke bliver mange kan vi holde det privat. Ellers bliver det nok svært at finde 'offentlige' steder.
<ajenbo> sbc, min mor er i australien så jeg hælper lidt til her
<sbc> ... jeg kunne evt. spørge på mit job.
<sbc> ajenbo, Ja, det fortalte du, jeg havde bare lige glemt hvilke datoer det var.
<ajenbo> Zilvador, hej :)
<Zilvador> sbc, det ville være fedt. Jeg tror nok, at vi kan finde et lokale.
<Zilvador> Måske har de også plads på et bibliotek et sted.
<Zilvador> Jeg tænker måske også, at det ville være godt med et par hovedideer til aktiviteter til mødet, så vi kan gøre det til en lille reklame også
<sbc> Zilvador, Det er muligt :)
<Zilvador> Måske kan vi lave en etherpad, så vi kan skrive ideer op der
<sbc> Zilvador, Men er det en rimelig plan for nu. Vi opreklamerer, med tekst som gør det klart at intet er planlagt, men vi gerne vil have input, og så tager vi en beslutning om ca. en uge?
<sbc> Zilvador, Har du tid til at oprette FB begivenheder, forum post osv.? For jeg har rimeligt travlt de næste par dage?
<sbc> evt. kan vi deles om det, hvis du også er under tidspres?
<Zilvador> Ja. Så bliver målgruppen bare Ubuntu-kernemedlemmerne, vil jeg tro :)
<Zilvador> Ja, jeg kan godt gøre det senest på onsdag.
<sbc> Zilvador, Til Global Jam er det også ok syntes jeg.
<sbc> Zilvador, Cool!
<ajenbo> (y)
<Zilvador> Hvis bare folk ved, hvad det er :). Det kan jeg godt tvivle lidt på.
<Zilvador> Men vi prøver med en dato først
<Zilvador> Så ideen er, at vi mødes enten fredag, lørdag eller/og søndag og vi spørger om, hvilket tidspunkt, der er bedst?
<sbc> Så lad os "mødes" her i kanalen onsdag eller torsdag d. 5-6., når folk har haft en uge at tænke over det, og så tager vi en beslutning der?
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt.
<sbc> Zilvador, Ja, og om folk foretrækker 'stille' omgivelser, eller mere 'cafe' agtigt.
<Zilvador> Godt
<Zilvador> Jeg laver lidt larm rundt omkring for at spørge folk
<sbc> Zilvador, Cool!
<ajenbo> Zilvador, jeg er nok mest til noget stille og roligt :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Er der andet? For ellers vil jeg se om jeg ikke lige kan nå at arbejde 30 - 45 min, før jeg skal sove!
<Zilvador> Jeg bruger lige http://titanpad.com/UbuntuGlobalJamDK fremover til at skrive nogle ideer op på
<Zilvador> ajenbo, så ikke en cafe? Et arbejdsrum evt? :)
<ajenbo> Zilvador, ja
<ajenbo> men jeg kommer nok uanset :)
<Zilvador> sbc, jeg tror lige, at vi skal tænke over det. Jeg skriver mine indfald ind på denne side og alle er velkomne til at gøre det samme
<sbc> som sagt tror jeg godt at jeg kan få et lokale på mit arbejde. Det ligger rimeligt centralt.
<Zilvador> ajenbo, det var også min tanke. Vi kan sikkert sørge for lidt kaffe og andet for at tiltrække folk og gøre det hyggeligt.
<Zilvador> sbc, fedt! :)
<ajenbo> Zilvador, helt klart
<sbc> Zilvador, Sidste ting - hvem opretter næste irc møde i FB osv? Klarer du også det, eller skal jeg tage den? 
<sbc> (eller kan vi lokke nogle andre?)
<Zilvador> sbc, det kan jeg gøre :)
<Zilvador> (andre er også velkomne)
<sbc> Zilvador, cool.
<Zilvador> sbc, men jeg er ikke helt fortrolig med at oprette det på vores egen side
<Zilvador> Jeg prøvede sidst, men fejlede :)
<sbc> Zilvador, ajenbo, alle. Tak for i aften. Vi snakkes ved!
<sbc> Zilvador, FB side?
<sbc> eller en anden side?
<Zilvador> Nej, ubuntudanmark.dk
<ajenbo> Selv tak :)
<sbc> jeg plejer bare kun at lave en post på forum, og så opretter jeg kalender-begivenhed i google-cal.
<ajenbo> Zilvador, vi pleger at skrive en indlæg, det kan jeg godt stå for hvis du laver invite til facebook oplæg
<Zilvador> Ah...jeg troede, at den skulle oprettes direkte på siden :)
<Zilvador> ajenbo, fint fint
<Zilvador> Sørme. Så gik sbc :). Selv tak for i aften!
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-02-24
<neglesakz> godaften
<Zilvador> Godaften
<Blueeyez> Godaften :-)
<wangerin> Davs. Alslug er live i aften - vi holder linuxaften, så jeg er med sådan n-and-off ;-)
<sbc> Godaften
<neglesakz> nice
<Zilvador> Godt at høre :). Og glad for at du alligevel er her
<Zilvador> Godaften Klaus_Rasmussen 
<Klaus_Rasmussen> hej
<Zilvador> Der er vist ingen nye på i aften
<neglesakz> the usual suspects
<Zilvador> Men vi har alligevel også en kort agenda
<Zilvador> Hehe...nemlig
<Zilvador> Lad os starte og se, om flere dukker op
<Zilvador> Godaften og velkommen til mødet
<Zilvador> Agendaen er:
<Zilvador> Formaliteter
<Zilvador> Navnerunde samt valg af ordstyrer og referent
<Zilvador> Godkendelse af referat fra sidste gang 
<Zilvador> Status på igangværende aktiviteter
<Zilvador> Status på lokalforeninger
<Zilvador> Eventuelt
<Zilvador> Øjeblik...lad os lige prikke til Blfriis Blueeyez Klaus_Rasmussen Klumben sbc ubuntulog2  
<Zilvador> Så har vi opmærksomhed :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Hejsa :)
<Zilvador> Vi kan vist godt springe navnerunden over. Der er ingen nye rigtigt
<Blueeyez> Er her skam :-)
<Zilvador> Hehe...bare for at være sikker :)
<Blueeyez> ;-)
<Zilvador> Nogen der har lyst til at være aftenens ordstyrer eller tage referat?
<Zilvador> Fint. Jeg fortsætter
 * sbc skal gerne skrive et referat i weekenden, hvis du styrer aftenen Zilvador 
<Zilvador> Nogle kommentarer til referatet fra sidste gang?
<Zilvador> Fedt sbc. Tak! :)
<Klaus_Rasmussen> nope
<Zilvador> Godt. Referat antages for godkendt.
<sbc> Zilvador, Nej, men er der et link til det et sted?
<Zilvador> sbc, det er der da i indkaldelsen til mødet for i aften :)
<Zilvador> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2015/02/12/irc-moede-27-januar-2015/ 
<sbc> takker.
<Zilvador> Værsgo
<Zilvador> Godt...et kig på de igangværende aktiviteter
<Zilvador> Google Adsense-konto (Nicky)
<Zilvador> Opgradere forum til phpBB 3.1 (Anders)
<Zilvador> Implementere Swipp-konto på hjemmesiden (Søren)
<Zilvador> Sætte donationsknap op på forummet (ikke tildelt. Hænger sammen med Adsense?)
<Zilvador> Opsætte Paypal-konto til donationssiden (Søren)
<Zilvador> Igen mangler vi desværre Nicky og Anders til at tegne og fortælle
<Zilvador> sbc, har du haft tid til at kigge lidt på kontoerne? :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Ja, jeg har opsat Swipp for 15 min siden. Ikke PayPay.
<Zilvador> Super godt!
<sbc> Kontoen har det genrelt "godt", vi har 8000+ på kontoen, og har modtaget donation fra dkuug (og fra to privatpersoner) siden nytår :)
<Zilvador> Hvad indebar det? Skulle du have et telefonnummer?
<Zilvador> Dejligt :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Jeg skulle åbne min webbank... Det tog kortere tid at gøre end det gjorde at tage sig sammen til at gøre det.
<Zilvador> Ah...så man swipper til kontoen og ikke til et telefonnummer?
<sbc> Men swipp til: 51946954 skulle ende på foreningens konto fra nu...
<neglesakz> Jep - vi modtog et legat, som gr at foreningens finanser hnger godt sammen i ihvertfald 2 r med nuv. udgiftsbyrde.
<sbc> Zilvador, Jeg skulle i min webbank for at aktivere swipp på min mobil.
<sbc> Zilvador, Ikke for at modtage/betale med Swipp.
<Zilvador> Hvilke donationer har vi modtaget fra privatpersoner?
<Zilvador> Det lød spændende :)
<sbc> 2x100 kr.
<Zilvador> Pænt
<Zilvador> Vi skal lige have tilføjet swipp-nummeret til hjemmesiden
<Zilvador> Og er du i orden med, at vi bruger dit nummer til formålet?
<sbc> ja ja.
<Zilvador> Godt
<Zilvador> DKUUG tilbød os i øvrigt også at benytte os af deres hosting-løsning. Det skal vi gerne have administratorerne til at se på
<sbc> Det kunne måske være en god ide!
<Zilvador> Ja...det er vores største udgift, som vi kan spare væk
<Zilvador> Hvis det ikke forværrer vores nuværende opsætning, naturligvis
<Zilvador> Nå. Men så er der vist ikke så meget mere til det punkt
<Zilvador> Lokalforeninger
<Zilvador> Blueeyez, du er her i hvert fald. Vil du starte? :)
<Blueeyez> I Ubuntu Esbjerg har jeg fået min første borger og det går meget fint. :-)
<Zilvador> Hvordan går det i Esbjerg?
<Zilvador> Dejligt. Hvordan borger?
<Blueeyez> Under noget der hedder Kraftcenter i Esbjerg. Borgeren var med i Windows gruppen, men hun blev træt af alle problemerne og nu vil hun prøve Linux :-)
<Zilvador> Fedt :)
<Zilvador> Hvad laver I så?
<Zilvador> Holder I møder?
<Blueeyez> Jeg fremviste og fortalte om Linux på en forståelig måde (Lykkedes mig at holde hende interesseret fra start til slut og om nogle uger installerer vi Linux på hendes bærbar
<Blueeyez> ja en form for møder, sætter mig ned med borgeren og fortæller om Linux Ubuntu på en forståelig måde :-)
<Zilvador> Det er godt at høre. Fortsæt endelig :)
<Blueeyez> Og en anden borger fandt det os interessant, så har på fornemmelsen der snart er flere :-)
<Zilvador> Snart en fordobling! Hehe
<Zilvador> Gad vide om wangerin har tid til at fortælle om, hvad der foregår i aften hos dem
<Zilvador> Og de andre aftener :)
<Zilvador> Og Blfriis om Randers, hvis han er her.
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der har hørt fra Jannie? Hun plejer altid at være her?
<Blueeyez> Nope, men hun har gjort reklame for IRC mødet, så kan være hun er forsinket?
<Klaus_Rasmussen> plejer også at komme dumpende
<Zilvador> Sandt. Det kan være.
<Zilvador> Mens vi venter, kan vi tage hul på eventuelt.
<Zilvador> Er der nogen, der har noget?
<Zilvador> Det er der vist ikke :)
<Zilvador> Vi har generalforsamling om to måneder
<Zilvador> sbc, hvordan er det med opstilling og indkaldelser?
<sbc> har intet foretaget mig - og intet hørt.
<sbc> men der er vel stadig ~2 måneder til?
<Zilvador> Men...jeg tænkte på tidsfrister
<sbc> ... ahh.
<Zilvador> Nemlig
<sbc> Det kigger jeg lige på i weekenden!
<Zilvador> Men der skal vel indkaldes til kandidater i god tid
<Zilvador> Godt :)
<Blueeyez> Foregår det online eller?
<Zilvador> Det ville være rigtigt godt, hvis vi kunne sprede budskabet og tiltrække nogle indsjæle
<Zilvador> Det gør det
<Blueeyez> okay ;-)
<Zilvador> Jeg ville holde rigtigt meget af at holde det fysisk
<Zilvador> Men det har ikke været et populært forslag ind til videre og er også en geografisk udfordring :)
<Blueeyez> nemlig :-)
<Zilvador> Nå...men wangerin har vist travlt. Det tyder jo på, at det går godt
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> Folk må meget gerne tænke over, hvordan vi kan sprede budskabet om generalforsamlingen og om at tiltrække folk til bestyrelsen
<Zilvador> Super. wangerin?
<sbc> Zilvador, Mon ikke 16.04 LTS release-party ville være en mulighed for at kombinere med fysisk generalforsamling næste år, hvis det skulle være?
<wangerin> Lige nu går det rimeligt. Vi er 6 mand, deraf 4 faste ;-)
<Zilvador> sbc, det kunne være en ide. Meget gerne for min skyld :)
<wangerin> Sidste lørdag var vi omkring 20 mand, så det gik rimeligt godt. Ca 15 maskiner installeret med lubuntu ;-)
<Zilvador> wangerin, lyder godt. Hvor mange besøgende har I i aften?
<Zilvador> Var det de to? :)
<wangerin> To gengangere fra i lørdags som skal ha svar på en masse spørgsmål.
<Zilvador> Og hvordan går det i de nye gemakker?
<Zilvador> Fungerer det godt?
<wangerin> Rigtigt godt. 30Mbit fiber-net uden filtre, og masser af plads.  ;-) I det store lokale hvor vi var i lørdags ville vi uden problemer kunne servicere 50 mand, hvis ellers vi er folk nok til at hjælpe dem
<Zilvador> Perfekt :)
<Zilvador> Er der ellers nogen, der vil nævne noget?
<wangerin> Jeg får fat i nogle billeder til dig. Fotografen smider dem på dropbox, så jeg kan kopiere dem over i ubuntu-dks dropbox ;-)
<Zilvador> Rigtigt godt :)
<wangerin> Men jeg skal videre ud med at få styr på en maskine der driller lidt ;-)
<wangerin>  /
<Zilvador> Jeg skylder vist også at lave et galleri. Det må jeg lige se på
<Zilvador> Smut du bare. Tak for opdateringen :)
<sbc> Zilvador, Vi har måske en gammel Flick konto. Det er måske lettere end at skulle opsætte noget nyt?
<sbc> konto -> gruppe?
<Zilvador> sbc, det ville også være en mulighed. Har du adressen? Og brugernavn osv?
<Zilvador> Spørger du?
<sbc> https://www.flickr.com/groups/1711876@N25/pool/
<sbc> Det er åbenbart mig der har oprettet den for 100 år siden kan jeg se :)
<Zilvador> Super :). Skal jeg dele billederne med dig så, så de kan blive lagt op?
<Zilvador> Det bedste ville naturligvis være at få dem op på siden, men dette er en god løsning ind til videre
<Klaus_Rasmussen> ser hyggeligt ud
<Zilvador> Ah...jeg kan da vist endda selv lægge billeder derop
<Zilvador> Det ser jeg lige på
<Zilvador> Nå...hvis der ikke er nogen, der har andet, vil jeg ikke holde på jer længere
<sbc> tak for i aften :)
<Zilvador> Det blev et af de kortere møder :)
<Zilvador> Selv tak!
<Klaus_Rasmussen> lige over
<neglesakz> Tak for i aften.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-dk-moede to: IRC-møde tirsdag d. 31. marts 2015 kl. 20.00 (Generalforsamling søndag d. 26. april kl. 16.00) | http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-dk/meetings | http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/category/meetings/ | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2017-02-28
<sbc> godaften
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<Zilvador> Godaften
<sbc> Det er vist kun os tre i aften :)
<sbc> Jeg skal starte med at undskylde mit fravær på det sidste. Men jeg har fået sådan en lille fyr der i dag er 6 mdr + det løse. Så der er ikke så meget tid i hverdagen, og Ubuntu får lidt lav prioritet.
<Momsemor> Ja, det er jo ikke mange...
<sbc> Zilvador foreslog på en besked at vi dropper de månedlige møder (i hvert fald for nu) og så kun holder møder når der er noget på dagsordenen? 
<Zilvador> Til lykke med ham! :)
<Momsemor> SÃ¥dan nogle tager tid ;-)
<sbc> Zilvador, tak tak :)
<sbc> :)
<sbc> ... ellers tænke jeg vi måske lige kunne snakke om datoer for den kommende generalforsamling?
<Zilvador> Ja, jeg tænkte, at det kunne være et foreslag, da vi ikke har haft en agenda længe. Og det ville være ærgerligt at skuffe vores medlemmer og bestyrelsen ved at have flere møder i række, hvor der ikke bliver snakket om det store (eller noget)
<Momsemor> Ok herfra... Jeg har også glemt mødet et par gange og har lidt travlt med VestDjursNet mm
<Zilvador> Og vi kan jo altid tage dem op igen, hvis/når der skulle blive behov for det
<Zilvador> Hvad er det reglerne siger om dato for generalforsamlingen?
<Momsemor> Plejer det ikke, at være i maj?
<Zilvador> Jo, april eller maj.
<Zilvador> Jeg kan bare huske, at der er nogle bestemmelser om datoen
<Momsemor> Ok, bare det ikke koliderer med konfirmationerne
<sbc> Momsemor, det er typis søndag?
<Zilvador> Stk. 2. Ordinær generalforsamling afholdes én gang årligt inden udgangen af maj måned og indkaldes med mindst tre ugers varsel via email til medlemmerne med angivelse af dagsorden.
<Zilvador> Har du nogle datoer, vi skal undgå, Momsemor?
<sbc> Det kunne også ligge en hverdag - f.eks. tirsdag aften. Hvis vi ikke forventer mange punkter på dagsordenen burde det kunne nås på en time.
<Zilvador> Ja...jeg ved ikke, om det kunne være bedre. Det gør nok ikke så meget
<Momsemor> Gerne for mig.... Sidste tirsdag i april, måske?
<Zilvador> Det ville være fint.
<Momsemor> 25. april og så kunne vi evt. starte klokken 19.00 eller 19.30
<Zilvador> Ja...fin ide
<sbc> Det lyder godt!
<sbc> Jeg vil lige lufte datoen på mail-listen, og i forumet. Så kan folk give lyd hvis det koliderer helt vildt meget med noget vigtigt. Og ellers får jeg sendt indkaldelser ud snarest. Så er det gjort!
<Zilvador> Det lyder godt.
<Momsemor> Super
<sbc> Hvis der kommer indvendelser så kan vi jo lige tage det over e-mail / forum.
<Zilvador> Så der er umiddelbart ikke møde i marts?
<Zilvador> Bestyrelsesmøde altså
<sbc> Zilvador, Det tænker jeg, ja, ikke noget møde der.
<Momsemor> Jeg plejer, at kunne redigere hjemmesiden, men det kan jeg ikke mere. Er der lavet noget om?
<sbc> Momsemor, sikkert :)
<sbc> Momsemor, Har du taget fat i ajenbo?
<sbc> Han plejer at have styr på den slags :)
<Zilvador> De har vist opgraderet og ryddet op bagved nogle gange
<Zilvador> Har du logget rigtigt ind? Den driller nogle gange
<Momsemor> Har sendt en PB til ham på forum, men han har ikke svaret.... Jeg får slet ikke den login mulighed til Wordpress, som jeg plejer
<Zilvador> Nederst i højre side af forsiden?
<Momsemor> Yes
<Zilvador> Måske et browser-problem? Knappen burde da dukke op. Gør den hos mig, når jeg ikke er logget ind
<sbc> hmm. Jeg er lige logget ind, og der ligger en post med titlen "Hacked By MuhmadEmad". Mon ikke jeg kan slette den...
<Zilvador> Fra april sidste år? :)
<Zilvador> Men du har ret. Den skal da vist væk
<Momsemor> Jeg har en: Log In og en: Register og Registrer plejer, at logge mig ind i Wordpress, men der sker nada... NÃ¥, Anders svarer nok engang...
<Zilvador> Og hvis du trykker på Log ind?
<Momsemor> Ubuntu Randers har fået nye lokaler på Hadsundvej 81... Vil én af jer rette det?
<Momsemor> Log in så kommer jeg bare ind på forum som Momsemor
<Momsemor> Altså mit "normale" Login ;-)
<Zilvador> Søren er i gang med at redigere siden, kan jeg se :)
<sbc> Momsemor, jeg retter. Er det begge adresser der skal erstattes af hadsundvej?
<sbc> sorry
<sbc> jeg læser lige før jeg spørger.
<Momsemor> Øh, begge adresser? 
<sbc> Momsemor, Jeg var lidt for hurtig.
<Momsemor> Ha, ha....
<sbc> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/randers/
<Zilvador> Og når du så går fra forum til forsiden igen?
<sbc> ^-- Momsemor Ser dette fornuftigt ud nu?
<Momsemor> Banegårdsplads 2 i Hinnerup og Det er ikke i kælderen (Randers) men i Andreas Huset
<sbc> Momsemor, Tror Zilvador er på den nu :)
<Momsemor> Perfekt :-)
<Zilvador> Er jeg?
<Zilvador> Jeg fik en besked om, at du var på den...hehe
<Zilvador> Prøv igen
<Momsemor> Jubii nu virker Wordpress igen... mange tak....
<sbc> Momsemor, https://ubuntudanmark.dk/randers/
<sbc> Hvis der ikke er andet så vil jeg sige tak for i aften. Vi snakkes ved :)
<Zilvador> Super :)
<Momsemor> ILM vi snakkes :-)
<Zilvador> sbc, giver du også besked om møderne
<Zilvador> At de ikke holdes sidste tirsdag i hver måned længere?
<sbc> Zilvador, Ja. Jeg har også slettet begivenheden i Google-kalenderen.
<sbc> Er der andre steder vi reklamerer for månedlige møder?
<sbc> Zilvador, Det kan være det ikke lige bliver i morgen jeg får skrevet ud, men skal nok gøre det "lige om snart" :)
<Zilvador> Hmm...vist ikke tilbagevendende
<Zilvador> Super :)
<Zilvador> Vi ses, sbc. God aften!
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2020-02-25
<klaus> er der møde i aften?
<sbc> klaus, tror det ikke :(
<sbc> klaus, Hvad kunne du tænke dig at have på dagsordenen næste måned, hvis vi tager os sammen der ?
<buddig> God aften.
<klaus> muligheder for at promovere Ubuntu, der er næsten ingen trafik på forum
<sbc> klaus, Hvad tænker du specielt på? Til brug på egne hjemmesider / Facebook, eller mere på tryk?
<sbc> buddig, godaften
<klaus> jeg er åben for alt, måske er manglende aktivitet et udtryk for at folk ikke oplever de store problemer
